# Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*i am still having problems with my paypal, so please send 15$ via paypal to my friend tom at [email protected]
PLEASE include your real and vortex name plus your number of guests
ex: ali (chupecabra) +1
If you are coming on friday and wish to bring cash, PLEASE LMK ASAP so that i may inform the camp site
thanks everyone!!!*











































For the last two years we have camped at Maple Lake campgrounds. The first year was just because we were super broke. I had a ton of fun and so did my friends. Last year I organized I have 4 plots with about 12 or so people camping out with 3 other plots of other vw owners down the way. I was posting to see how many of you would be interested in participating. I'm posting this with my phone, so when I get to my computer tomorrow I will put up more information. 
This is just to spark the interest





































udate





























and so starts the list
myself (chupe) +1
vito
devin (vr.sixx)
kelsey (scrubs.barbie) +3
steph (gtilover) +3
andrew (krautcar) +1
chunk (c-diddy) +1
jvon (pawndie)
jose (dubhead77) +4
ryan (Wirbelsturm.VW) +1
joe (liebs816) +1
torsen +1-3
hotsauce +1
possibles:
needlessthing +8
vrsick21 +12
this fills it up people
any one else needs to make their own reservations

_Modified by chupecabra at 9:21 PM 7-8-2009_


_Modified by chupecabra at 5:21 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

how are the road and wuts the pricing like i maybe down for this


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

for a campground the roads are not bad. this is some of the information (prices, location)
pics from last year
































we were allowed 6 people per site with two cars per site. the lady said if we could fit 3 cars, that was cool, there was also some empty sites that she said we could park extra cars in.
per person, i believe it was less than 15 bucks. there is electricity at each site, and showers and a cool lake.
we had 4 sites last year, so i'm trying to get a feel for how many we need this year. so far im looking at 6 sites
my email is [email protected]
or my aim is xlossxofxwordsx


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

im gonna run it by the group and see wut they say and it will be a chiller spot to party and wut not


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

Bump
Come on guys, such a fun time


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (chupecabra)*

I think I could be down with this.
Hit me up on IM and we'll work out the details


----------



## VW 91 CAB (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

whats up i know you dont know me but i always owned dubs im thinking of bringing out some of my cars but i want to chill and burn dont want to enter i have 3 91 cab , 1 a2 2 door jetta with vr turbo i might get a couple of people to drive my cars and if theres room at the site 4 at least 3 cars more hit me back


----------



## VWJETTABOY (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

I might be down for this. Let you know in a week or so.


----------



## needlessthing (Oct 28, 2005)

how far away from the raceway is this campgrounds....think me and a few friends are going to set this up for this year. They have pits for fires? and is beer aloud? looking for somewhere we can have a little party at with little hassle. We are all alittle older and dont want to be around all the children at the hotels making trouble like last year.


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (needlessthing)*

we drank last year there, and yes there are fire pits. It's about a half an hour from the raceway. I'll be 26 so I understand what you're sayin


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (chupecabra)*

Okay, so I'm thinking 10 sites, 8 for ppl, 2 for extra cars. So that gives us camp sites for up to 48 people. Either way, no matter how many people, it's still cheaper than a hotel!


----------



## superferret420 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (chupecabra)*

sounds pretty cool. Have not been camping in years. Only problem I have is that I don't have any camping gear. 
-Phil


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (superferret420)*

I'm sure some one you know has a tent LOL if not I can borrow one off a buddy and you can use mine


----------



## KrautBrenner (Jul 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how can I get in on this, if anything? Im coming from rochester NY with a few cars and a half dozen people. Should I get a site to myself or did you reserve the 10 sites to sublet to dubbers? this looks SWEET!


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KrautBrenner)*

okay so 8 sites are reserved. i did inform her that there may be 10 needed (these would be for extra cars if she doesn't have open sites down the way). if so, the other two can still be added on. 
6 people per site, if all 8 sites have 6 people each the cost is less than 5$ a head. 
even if there's only 20 people, the cost per head is just over 11$

there are at least 10 coming from pitt
krautbrenner has at least 6
please post up if you would like to join in so i can get a proper list going, and i dont over book
kaythx


----------



## VR.siXx (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

Im down for another year. Last year rocked!


----------



## redinlady (Jun 11, 2007)

Dear Ali, 
No. 
Yours truly, Jenni Lee


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *redinlady* »_Dear Ali, 
No. 
Yours truly, Jenni Lee











booger butt


----------



## GTIlover88 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

Last year was a blast!








Def doing it again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pawndie (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: (chupecabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chupecabra* »_we drank last year there, and yes there are fire pits. It's about a half an hour from the raceway. I'll be 26 so I understand what you're sayin









fire pits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (pawndie)*

^^^^mmmm s'mores nom nom nom


----------



## dubhead77 (May 16, 2009)

is there any sites left ? coming from up state ny 2 dubs 4 people let me know sounds awsome


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (GTIlover88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIlover88* »_Last year was a blast!








Def doing it again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*cough* we're 21 now *cough*


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
*cough* we're 21 now *cough*
















Yaaaaay!!
Drunken late night pond swimming ftw!!


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

I hoteled it last year and wanted to try out camping...........so i would actually be very interested







. I would probably bring a friend of mine who has a b5 as well.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

......................if there are any open lots left


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pm'ed


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

i will be there with a dub for sure!!!


----------



## pawndie (Mar 20, 2009)

pm'd 
ill be in this or this.
















if i have a job by then the passat gets new wheels.


----------



## GTIlover88 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (pawndie)*

ali, i'll probably be bringing 4 or 5 people along with me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

original post uuuupdaaaateeed


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## pawndie (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chupecabra* »_










1. you have a java update
2. you are missing windows updates/antivirus or something


----------



## GTIlover88 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C-DIDDY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C-DIDDY* »_i will be there with a dub for sure!!!










Finallllly!! Are you going to be bringing the ladyyyy??


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIlover88* »_

Finallllly!! Are you going to be bringing the ladyyyy??


idk if she's gonna make it lol


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

okay, so here's the scoop.
980 E. Veterans Hwy
Jackson, NJ 08527
i will be there on saturday morning, rory's group and vito's group will already be there from staying on friday night. 
there is no meet up spot, just go to the camp site, and check in. 
i'll collect monies like a week before, because i dont pay for it till i'm there, so it just makes things easier








for maximum space please room at least two per tent. 
i recommend bringing folding chairs, and a portable grill or something. i picked up a lil hibachi grill at giant for 10 bucks, put that thing to work that weekend too. but for this many people, i don't think that the lil hibachi grill that could, would be able to handle this many peoples


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

Two cars can be at one lot right?


----------



## GTIlover88 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (Wirbelsturm.VW)*

last year <3


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wirbelsturm.VW* »_Two cars can be at one lot right?










you can fit three if your good








last year she told us to park down at some other sites if there were too many cars.


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

Nice, sounds good.........should be a blast


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (Wirbelsturm.VW)*

i'm so excited!!







ali i have our little grill things (the actual bars the meat and such goes on) in my camping shiz from last year.


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol do you really? i thought that we threw it all out haha


----------



## liebs816 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

cant wait . gonna be a blast. see everyone there.


----------



## pawndie (Mar 20, 2009)

do you need any help with bringing stuff?


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

to make things easier, everyone should bring food to feed your crew. instead of like last year, where steph and i went shopping to feed everyone saturday after we left the show lol.
so bring food, beer, munchies, smokes, smoke (lol), coolers, other drinks, chairs, they have firewood and ice there, but if you want to bring your own, go for it







i think the office closes at 8 or so
with 50 or so people, were prolly gonna need a grill or two















i'm super stoked on this people! didn't think i'd manage to fill it all up









there are only four of the sites reserved for friday night. 
*rory's crew and vito's crew will be there friday night. lmk asap if anyone else wants to get there friday night*
*if there is enough interest to be there friday night, i will call them and reserve everything for both nights.*
*i am officially opening up all the sites but will leave the last site open so that we can all spread out*
as soon as i know if there are enough people to be there on friday, i will give a total price to you all


_Modified by chupecabra at 9:54 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## GTIlover88 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

I remember shopping in jersey and wondering around that damn store complaing where the bread was and everything haha that score ****in suckeeddd hahha good times tho!


----------



## DumpedGL (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

I'll be rolling in with Rory....if your looking for a head count, my car will have my gf Anne and I in it

-Paul


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIlover88)*

all the DC's camp together?







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## dubhead77 (May 16, 2009)

i mite wanna come up on friday night aswell i will bring a grill and other party favore lol


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I wants to go. I will bring a V8 quattro or B5 S4. Me + 1-3 others, so 2-4 people. we plan to friday and saturday


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TORSEN TRACTION)*

torsen, i will add you to the list








might have to call up and add more sites


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Thank you Sir


----------



## KrautBrenner (Jul 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Torsen... PMed


----------



## dubhead77 (May 16, 2009)

CAN I STILL GET ANOTHER SITE MORE PEOPLE WANT TO GO ? PLEASE LET ME KNOW OH YEAH WATS THE TOTAL PRICE SO WE CAN COLLECT MONIES AND PAY U


----------



## EmJay90 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

THIS was exactly my idea- since me and all my friends are broke :]
Might see you there, if not then we're just gonna stay up all sat night . . .sitting in our dubs . . .


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

I just wanted to add that I will probably be heading down friday evening...since i Ali wanted to know who all was.


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIlover88* »_
Finallllly!! Are you going to be bringing the ladyyyy??

dunno yet about that!! would be nice tho!!







haha
and i maybe ridin a bike this year. workin on gettin a mk3 now tho!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramakid (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C-DIDDY)*

i know no one here knows who i am but this sounds like the move to make. im making my first trip to waterfest this year and camping is just my style. i feel like everything has been set up but if i still have a chance i'd like to see about setting up staying there for sat night maybe. just gotta talk to my buddy. any website or anything you could send me so i can reserve a site or something?


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

sounds pretty chill so were not just callin seperately n makin reservations ur basically organizing this huge gtg?
me n my friend might be interested in camping


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (HoT-SAuCE)*

Hi everyone








there have been quite a few new inquiries recently. I'm sorry I haven't been able to get back to everyone. 
If you want to come I'm sure I can make it happen. I need a total count by this weekend and will have a cost when I have a total count. Thanks for all your support everyone. This is gonna be a blast








shoot me a text @ 215.272.1222 or email @ [email protected]
there are some people from vitos group that are backing out so there are some openings








ALSO! I'll be there Friday instead of Saturday so I need to know how many are staying for both nights! 


_Modified by chupecabra at 6:45 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

me n my friend are tryin to stay friday n saturday night


----------



## greyb4passat (Jun 16, 2009)

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRSick21 (Mar 15, 2007)

there might be 10-12 of us coming here for the weekend also...is this the closest camping ground to the track?


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (VRSick21)*

you can add janet to the list


----------



## needlessthing (Oct 28, 2005)

have about 8 friends coming down...need to call and hope there are some spot left. Anyone have any idea about how much it cost for 2 sites for 2 nights...we plan on staying for friday and sat...


----------



## GTIlover88 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

sum1namedjames will be coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if needlessthing, vrsick, and hot sauce are coming, then all spots are taken.
it's 56 people 
all sites will be open for both nights.
15$ a person 
this is in case people back out..extra money will be used for beer, and food


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chupecabra* »_if needlessthing, vrsick, and hot sauce are coming, then all spots are taken.
it's 56 people 
all sites will be open for both nights.
15$ a person 
this is in case people back out..extra money will be used for beer, and food









sounds to me like one hell of a wknd lol
r we just payin there or paypal or what?


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chupecabra* »_
this is in case people back out..extra money will be used for beer, and food









Too bad I'm not old enough to drink







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wirbelsturm.VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wirbelsturm.VW* »_
Too bad I'm not old enough to drink







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

that's why I said food too








hot sauce, and everyone else, I'm trying to work an issue out with my paypal...I may just have to use my buddies paypal. I'll let you all know by this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

Hey would anyone camping at maple lake be interested in a cruise down?


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chupecabra* »_










































*i am still having problems with my paypal, so please send 15$ via paypal to my friend tom at [email protected]*
*PLEASE include in the note your real and vortex name plus your number of guests*
*ex: ali (chupecabra) +1*
*If you are coming on friday and wish to bring cash, PLEASE LMK ASAP so that i may inform the camp site*
*thanks everyone!!!*







































































udate





























this is the list that i have 
*if i am wrong at all or have miscounted please tell me now*

myself (chupe) +1
vito
devin (vr.sixx)
kelsey (scrubs.barbie) +3
steph (gtilover) +3
andrew (krautcar) +1
chunk (c-diddy) +1
jvon (pawndie)
jose (dubhead77) +4
ryan (Wirbelsturm.VW) +1
joe (liebs816) +1
torsen +1-3
hotsauce +1
energizer
possibles:
needlessthing +8
vrsick21 +12
this fills it up people
any one else needs to make their own reservations



coolers and ice needed for food and beerz!!!!!!

this is 15$ per person for the weekend. not per person per night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im pretty sure i texted or pm'ed everyone on the list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by chupecabra at 10:32 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

party at the moon tower brah


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (audib6neusp30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audib6neusp30* »_party at the moon tower brah

Yeah, well, listen. You ought to ditch the two geeks you're in the car with now and get in with us. But that's alright, we'll worry about that later. I will see you there. All right...
I love them redheads....


----------



## dubhead77 (May 16, 2009)

i will be brining cash on friday njite


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (dubhead77)*

Rory's crew seems to be pulling out. So this means 11 spots have just opened up.


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

so its not 15 a tent its 15 a person?


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (HoT-SAuCE)*

yes, The extra money goes towards food and beer for saturtday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
last year I paid for foods outa pocket 


_Modified by chupecabra at 2:04 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (ThEnergizer)*

I got joo. No worries









_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_
Don't forget to add me to the list. Thanx!
Here's proof of payment ---> http://i656.photobucket.com/al...l.jpg


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (chupecabra)*


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

here is my update
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif people that have paid or have communicated to me that they are paying cash when they get there








me (chupe) +1
rob (vito)
ben (dirtydub01) +2
nick (jettaoneeightT) +2 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
devin (vr.sixx) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
kelsy (scrubs.barbie) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
rich (kels +3) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
andrew (krautcar) +1
steph (gtilover) +2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for one
chunk (c-diddy) +1 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
jvon (pawndie) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
jose (dubhead77) +4 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
joe (liebs816) +1 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
torsen +1-3
hot-sauce +1
adam (energizer) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
james (some1namedjames) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ryan (Wirbelsturm.VW) +1
needlessthing, and vrsick21...are you in? or book somewhere else?


_Modified by chupecabra at 2:32 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (chupecabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chupecabra* »_yes, The extra money goes towards food and beer for saturtday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
last year I paid for foods outa pocket 

_Modified by chupecabra at 2:04 PM 7-13-2009_

sounds like a club lol
i like it


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i am your host 










and will hopefully be in this










if not will be in this













_Modified by chupecabra at 3:18 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the extra money is going *towards* food and beers... i obviously cannot supply it all lol, so please, if you can, bring what you can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

Is there anywhere on the camp site we can wash our cars? Water source? Etc...


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

not that i recall. there might be, but idk honestly


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

Does 25.0 mi sound about right from the campground to the Raceway?


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah, it's like a half hour away. it's a very pleasant cruise


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_Is there anywhere on the camp site we can wash our cars? Water source? Etc...

just bring a hose. i think there is a water hook-up, if me and janet recall correctly??!!


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C-DIDDY)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif people that have paid or have communicated to me that they are paying cash when they get there








me (chupe) +1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
rob (vito) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
nick (jettaoneeightT) +2 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
devin (vr.sixx) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
kelsy (scrubs.barbie) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
rich (kels +3) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
andrew (krautcar) +1 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
steph (gtilover) +2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for one the other two are cash
chunk (c-diddy) +1 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
jvon (pawndie) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
jose (dubhead77) +4 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
joe (liebs816) +1 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
alex (torsen) +1-3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
adam (energizer) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
james (some1namedjames) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
james' 3 friends cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ryan (Wirbelsturm.VW) +1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
eric (Ericjcrash) +8 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hot-sauce +1 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ben (dirtydub01) +2 cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thanks everyone!!

_Modified by chupecabra at 6:10 PM 7-15-2009_


_Modified by chupecabra at 2:55 AM 7-17-2009_


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

these are the sites that we are getting


















_Modified by chupecabra at 6:53 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

*I cannot take any more requests*
we are filled up. The list above is the final list. Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

We should jus get a keg ... Easier clean up and money saver; Just a thought. Although we'd need Ice. I have a tub we can keep it in.
~Rich~


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

others are bringing beer too, i thought about a keg, but i dont feel like transporting it lol.
to those bringing beer...buy cans, as we can crush them


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chupecabra* »_others are bringing beer too, i thought about a keg, but i dont feel like transporting it lol.
to those bringing beer...buy cans, as we can crush them









Haha my Lech's are in bottles, thats the only way they come from Poland lol, theyre like an upgraded Heiny


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chupecabra* »_these are the sites that we are getting

















_Modified by chupecabra at 6:53 PM 7-15-2009_

how happy r the people in 6, 9, and 11 gonna be lol


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

True... Transportation would be moderately inconvenient... Haha n it'd be a hassle if we got it there...


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (HoT-SAuCE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoT-SAuCE* »_
how happy r the people in 6, 9, and 11 gonna be lol


Lol seriously!


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

lmao they are going to be peeved! it'll be great. i hope they are red-necks like last year that were camping across from us.








hows the food situation working out? there are fire pits at the campsites and i know ali has a mini grill cuz i have the bars. everyone bringing food for themselves or should we all pitch in saturday and make a trip to the grocery store?


_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 2:17 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (scrubs_barbie)*

HAHA!!! seriously is going to be rough for them!!! hope they dont think they're are going to have a nice quiet evening...


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Theinlaw)*

Who ever gets there 1st should ask if they'd like to switch to 2, 3 , and 4 if there not already setup. So there not stuck in the middle of the drunk madness. LOL.




_Modified by ThEnergizer at 2:47 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ThEnergizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThEnergizer* »_Who ever gets there 1st should ask if they'd like to switch to 2, 3 , and 4 if there not already setup. So there not stuck in the middle of the drunk madness. LOL.


I'll see if they are set up already. Unfourtunately I think they will be lol
on another note...my ex and his wife will be on a lakeside site. Which is why we are not on that side. Lol I requested for us to not be near them. Which is why we are broken up lol. 
Kels, the ******** were permenant, so they will prolly still be there lol. 
I will pick up burgers, chicken, dogs, and rolls/buns after the show on sat. If some one else can bring condiments (mustard, ketchup, relish) that would be awesome. Steph is bringing plates. If some one else wants to grab chips that would also be awesome. 
Who's bringing the grill?


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

money sent!


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (Wirbelsturm.VW)*

I'm so stoked! lol


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

me too dude, me too


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i figure..."assigning" lots is the easiest way to not get all fugged up
A2: nick +2, hot sauce +1 (5)
A3: jvon, andrew +1, rich +2 (6)
A4: devin, kels, chunk +1, rob, andrew (6)
A5: steph +2, joe +1, me (6)
A7: eric's 6
A8: eric +2, ben +2 (6)
A10: james +3, ryan +1 (6)
A12: Alex +1, jose +4 (7)
12 is the biggest site and i didnt want to break up groups http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
pretty much all you guys have my number, so if there are any problems, please text me and lmk.
i work till 4:30 tomorrow and will be leaving here by 5:30 (hopefully) and be there (also hopefully) before 8 to check in


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

me+2 going tommorrow, rest of my group coming saturday eve.


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (Ericjcrash)*

See you all soon


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chupecabra* »_

I will pick up burgers, chicken, dogs, and rolls/buns after the show on sat. If some one else can bring condiments (mustard, ketchup, relish) that would be awesome. Steph is bringing plates. If some one else wants to grab chips that would also be awesome. 

 
everyone who stops to eat on the way down grab handfuls of condiments! hahaha


----------



## Wirbelsturm.VW (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

James better be cool!


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (Wirbelsturm.VW)*

leavin in a few hours woo hoo!!


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (chupecabra)*

*chupecabra*,
I ended up having to leave Waterfest hours after arrival due to a Family emergency and did not stay at the campground either night (Friday, Saturday). Can you issue a refund? The payment was sent from [email protected]


_Modified by ThEnergizer at 10:55 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (ThEnergizer)*

course I can. I'm sorry about your emergency


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

me+2 going tommorrow, rest of my group coming saturday eve.


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (Ericjcrash)*

Had a great time, met a bunch of cool people had lots of








(p.s.. I hope everyone finds Lech haha














)


----------



## copbrig (Jul 12, 2009)

nice meeting most of you people, and thanks to ali for organizing this jawn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was the dude with the bucket hat on for reference


_Modified by copbrig at 5:32 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (Ericjcrash)*

Thanks everyone for making this such a wonderfull success!!
Hope everyone got home okay. Please post up your "Ali Fest 3" (as you all have dubbed it) pics in huuuur








can't wait for next year, all you guys were awesome and under controll. And I really appreciate that!










_Modified by chupecabra at 8:11 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

This past weekend was EPIC... Thanks again!!! I recommend we def do this again next year!!!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (chupecabra)*

i had a great time this weekend. if i go to waterfest next year, ill be doing this deal again. anyone have pics of my stupid audi dragging rocks?


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

No, but damn you were scraping ALL over the place dude.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Ericjcrash)*

plowing


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (the fuzzy one)*

maybe lols


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

whatever, that car is a tank. i hit so much sh*t, and my pan is intact. i need to check out my control arms though. haha


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

How bout actually parking at the show? Lulz, straight frame hahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (chupecabra)*

hahaha i was so pissed i had to park there. i wanted to get closer to the gates. *attention whore* i borrowed a show reg card and moved my car a little later


----------



## HoT-SAuCE (Feb 22, 2009)

hopefully next yr i can do this
i was so unprepared lol i didnt even have cash to pay tolls to get home
didnt kno my pin for my card :/


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

We didn't want to park there either. We wanted the back or the front. More room for pop-up tent


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (chupecabra)*

haha yeah, i tried hitting that fat guard. i wish i did. i didnt even care to be there so it wouldve been fun to get kicked out. lol


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i only got three pics, all weekend lol:
camp visitors








saturday after the show, people started showing up left and right


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

next year we need tiki torches!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

ohhhhh good idea. some kids in my neighborhood were just talking about how they got some tiki fluid and were making huge fires


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

Are there anymore pics? Anyone have a pic with my car in it, I want to document my experience and I forgot my camera.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ericjcrash)*

sorry, i was self centered and only got pics of my car. thinking back on it, i probably shouldve gotten more pics


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

Joe and his buddy walked around the whole grounds and took pix. Waiting on them lol


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (chupecabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chupecabra* »_Thanks everyone for making this such a wonderfull success!!
Hope everyone got home okay. Please post up your "Ali Fest 3" (as you all have dubbed it) pics in huuuur








can't wait for next year, all you guys were awesome and under controll. And I really appreciate that!









_Modified by chupecabra at 8:11 PM 7-19-2009_

Sorry I never got in touch this weekend; I was crazy busy with judging etc. (Had 5 papers due for 4 different courses too!).
I am thinking I will be joining you for waterfest 16 if you plan to repeat next year


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
Sorry I never got in touch this weekend; I was crazy busy with judging etc. (Had 5 papers due for 4 different courses too!).
I am thinking I will be joining you for waterfest 16 if you plan to repeat next year









it's all good. Save my number, and maybe we can meet up at V.A.G. fair? 
I'd be stoked to have you camp with us next year! It'll be the 4th annual "Ali Fest"


----------



## copbrig (Jul 12, 2009)

i was lazy with the pictures, most of them suck


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

jvon, you got some bad links in there, but thanks for the awesome corrado shot!


----------



## liebs816 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

alright alright i got em. they were taken when every one was asleep haha.


----------



## liebs816 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (liebs816)*

sorry they were all cell phone pics


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (liebs816)*

Good pics none the less. Thanks!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

thanks for the two of my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks rich!! you roxxors!


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

No probs!!!! Had a Fantastic time cannot wait till nxt year.... going to have to build myself something b4 then though...


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Theinlaw)*

Yeah you do lol


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

Sorry me and janet didnt make it to waterfest!!! we kinda ran outta moneys!! lol but Alifest was AWESOME!!!!














i hope i kept everyone feelin good!!! hahaha







i think i smoked up the whole camp ground!!!







will be doin it again next year for sure!!!! was great meeting so many new ppl that were cool as hell!!!! thanks to everyone esp. ALITATOR!!!! you rock!!!!


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C-DIDDY)*

It sucks you two didn't say something to someone. I'm sure we coulda all pitched in to get you guys in








JVON FIX YO PIX!!!!!!
Half the links are broken







I would like to upload them to mah bukketz!
Like I said before, thanks to everyone for being so awesome. Can't wait to do it bigger and better next year! Maybe we can take over all the A spots


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

meh, looks gheeeeey


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahmetthej3rk* »_meh, looks gheeeeey


goober...i'll get you to http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

Goal for next waterfest is to take over all 27 A sites. For both nights. I need 162 people. I am confident that it is possible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

ill be there, i had a blast.
oh and holy internet talk a few posts up


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (chupecabra)*

Dru and I are definitely in!!!!


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Theinlaw)*

we are there and sqare.!!


----------



## popcell (Jul 24, 2009)

yo did anyone pick up 2 long poles that you use to put up a tent. i called and no one seems to have turned them in. i am lacking them. hit me up


_Modified by popcell at 1:47 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

your all screwd next year...
ill be camping..
chaos and mayhem will ensue


----------



## shedubs426 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

im so glad we stumbled upon alifest 3. i enjoy the one picture of me "dancing" i think. and we are definitely coming up next year. there for P.A. be ready, and everyone else too. nicknames will be dubbed no pun intended. and what i want to know is how that kitten is doing and someone as rich if im still fired.
i have pictures too so those will be up sooooon.


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (shedubs426)*

Conneticut!!! Hey girl heeeeyyy. You guys gonna camp along with us next year? And you has pictahs? w00t


----------



## GTIlover88 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (chupecabra)*

CT i am soo ready! I'll be their next year for sure!
Since we all know WF kinda sucks as the years go on, maybe next summer we could just have a vw camping weekend before waterfest? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i would still like it to be on wf weekend, because there are still people that go.








yes wf sucks, but this way if you want to you can still go to the show


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (shedubs426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedubs426* »_im so glad we stumbled upon alifest 3. i enjoy the one picture of me "dancing" i think. and we are definitely coming up next year. there for P.A. be ready, and everyone else too. nicknames will be dubbed no pun intended. and what i want to know is how that kitten is doing and someone as rich if im still fired.
i have pictures too so those will be up sooooon.









fb friend


----------



## shedubs426 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (sum1namedjames)*

**** it lets just make it a week of vw camping well call it maplelake fest.... okay maybe not a week. and yes. we are definitely coming up next year. and i swear ill have my car by then. i hope to see everyone there that was there this year ESPECIALLY Mexico in his boxers again.







hahaha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (shedubs426)*

i dont think i could stand that place for a week. it was like little mexico with white people, and a mexican/canadian in boxers







(ask steph







)


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_i dont think i could stand that place for a week. it was like little mexico with white people, and a mexican/canadian in boxers







(ask steph







)

Hes really an Araab tho, I'm not a fan of the kid and thankfully he hasn't been around much.


----------



## shedubs426 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (Ericjcrash)*

http://www.facebook.com/album....f4562
picturesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss. and clips. looky looky. frannnnnnds.


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (shedubs426)*

awesome fotos with a splash of random


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Camping at maple lake for waterfest 15 (Theinlaw)*

is it waterfest 16 yet?


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no i wish!!
this needs to happen all over again like now lol


----------



## pennswoods (Aug 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

anyone camping at maple lake this year?


----------



## pennswoods (Aug 16, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4829958-maple-lake-alifest-part-four!


----------

